# 3M™ Safety Products Giveaway on ContractorTalk



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

View attachment 28714


For those of you who are also members of ContractorTalk, there is an *amazing giveaway* going on that you might be interested in entering.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My worse day ever Is when I joined DWT and found out how many people still use mesh tape!! It scarred me!! I still wake up at nights screaming!!:yes:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

moore said:


> My worse day ever Is when I joined DWT and found out how many people still use mesh tape!! I scarred me!! I still wake up at nights screaming!!:yes:


We use mesh tape on all of our staple on corner beads. Works well in that application. Are you really scarred? Or just a-scared?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> We use mesh tape on all of our staple on corner beads. Works well in that application. Are you really scarred? Or just a-scared?


You still staple on shiny 90s ??


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay guys, keep in mind that the giveaway is over on *ContractorTalk* so to enter you will need to enter your responses there. http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/giveaway-enter-win-500-worth-3m-safety-products-266689/


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

moore said:


> You still staple on shiny 90s ??


Sometimes. Sometimes paper faced or nocoat. Radius Beadex used to be standard for about fifteen years or so. Now it is back to square bead.


----------

